# 1kg gold coin



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.perthmintbullion.com/us/Buy-Gold-Coins/1kg.aspx?size=27

What amazed me is at 75.6mm x 13.9mm, it's about 3 inches by 1/2 inch and still weighs 2.2 lbs.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Gulp. USD $39,602.06 each


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

We had a Owl bank that I put the junk silver coins in. Did this for several years. One day I came home and no Owl?!

Asked the wife, "What happen to the Owl bank on my night table?"

_"I got tried of seeing it so I put it away."_

"Where did you put it?", I asked.

_"Why?"_

"I want to take out the coins I had in it."

_"No need. I took the coins out and used them when I bought groceries this morning"_

No way am I going to buy a $39,600 coin!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I clicked the link and clicked buy gold and silver and the URL line says "Mobile home" and all coins and bars were "unavailable." 

What gives with that?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think it's because the financial markets were closed. It now says that buying opens in 2 hours and 23 minutes.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Negatory, tired again with a green flag "buying open" and all choices "unavailable."


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

VoorTrekker said:


> Negatory, tired again with a green flag "buying open" and all choices "unavailable."


You aren't actually thinking of buying one, are you?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

It's a fantasy thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

Large denominations are a bad idea. If your plan is to use gold and silver as a bartering trade denomination, or a hedge against the collapse of the dollar, sawing chunks off of a large gold coin like that just seems stupid to me.

Small denominations of gold and silver are best in almost every situation I could think of. Unless you are planning some sort of massive buys in a post apocalyptic world........it just don't add up.

Take the series "The Walking Dead". Very few things are of value in a SHTF scenario. You have to have large numbers of 'Civilized' people who have differing goods to make a trade medium, gold and silver, feasible.

In fact, it is a likely scenario that gold and silver would be totally worthless for many years after a global food chain collapse, or EMP, or solar flare, event.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't believe they will be worthless. They will be less desirable to people who need food/water/security/shelter. But to those who position themselves in the food distribution chain, and everyone above them, metals will have value and they will specifically want those things that can procure needed items.

Look at the war-time economy in our own war of northern aggression. Goods were traded for gold. Banned trades could be made with gold even though they were banned. Food, shelter, clothing, arms and all the things that grew, manufactured and delivered them could be managed with gold. Being able to bank/secure assets/commodities will cater to pm usage too.

Fakes of gold and silver coins go way back. That's why cartoons show characters biting coins.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If you had millions of dollars to spend on gold you might want some of those coins. Despite the fact that there's a $5,000 minting charge per coin.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. Those coins are for big time players or people who want to play with them for a minute and sell them off if they can't truly afford them, saying they've owned one. 

If I could afford them, I wouldn't want one. I can't see what's inside that thing. 
Gold leaf would be better since I know what's inside.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Norse said:


> ...Take the series "The Walking Dead". Very few things are of value in a SHTF scenario. You have to have large numbers of 'Civilized' people who have differing goods to make a trade medium, gold and silver, feasible...


I could buy the governor's tank! The one took to the prison on the last episode. And possibly the Ford 350 diesel pick up truck with the crew cab with a 1kg gold coin. It's a fantasy thing, for sure.


----------

